# Annoying line across TV when playing video from PC



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok here's the issue.  When I duplicate my displays so that i can watch movies from my PC (files and actual BD discs) i get a line across the screen towards the bottom, kinda like tearing almost.  Gaming the issue isn't there at all.  Im new to HD TVs and wahtnot so idk if i am doing sumthing wrong. 

The TV is connected to my HD6870 through a HDMI 1.4 cable, and my LED is connected to the PC through DVI-D.  I have hardware acceleration enabled in VLC and Power DVD. 

Any thoughts or insights is welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2012)

Kind of reminds me of the tracking issues with older VHS players (obviously not the problem here).

Do you have V-Sync on?


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 2, 2012)

Try extending your desktop to the TV, don't duplicate your monitor.  It may solve the issue.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Kind of reminds me of the tracking issues with older VHS players (obviously not the problem here).



Yea if i were to categorize it, thats what i would say too, cept it being 1 line instead of several.

Yes Vsync is on, it also did this with my old 18.5" Acer screen too.  I thought that maybe by having TV and LED with matching res would solve the issue, but it didn't.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2012)

Does it happen if you remove the monitor and just use the TV?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> Try extending your desktop to the TV, don't duplicate your monitor. It may solve the issue.



that seems to solve the issue, tho its not ideal as i like to show Youtube Vids on the TV.  VLC and Power DVD I can easily just move the window over to the other screen.  Fair trade off i guess.

Edit: had a brainfart as it was early in the am, i just put IE 9 on the extended desktop and set the homepage to Youtube.  As for gaming i can just change to duplicate displays wen ppl wish to watch a game that im playing


----------



## xuslaw2 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am very new to thisworld but though your wedsite I am slowly learning. 
Thanks for your view. Many people would like to rip their DVDs, as they just want to keep the wonderful movies, TV shows forever or re-edit it for making a video. But commercial DVDs are under protection. So, I will show you a guide to rip DVD to youtube mac.


----------



## xuslaw2 (Apr 7, 2012)

And related DVD to avi on your mac os! It works pretty well!


----------

